# toilet takes to long to fill



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

lonewolf,
water SHOULD be coming out the small holes while the tank is filling. if it continues running out these holes, after the tank is filled (and the water has shut off), then like it or not, the flapper is likely the problem, unless the water level in the tank is set too high. Make sure the water level is set about an inch below the top of the fill tube. The toilet does need to be pretty level, but i can't imagine that being your problem. I'm not sure what "siphoning action of the drain " means, but once the bowl reaches a certain level, it will stay there during the rest of the fill (even though water is still running into it). The water level in the bowl does not affect the water level in the tank --in any way.

If it's taking 10-12 minutes to fill, (and if it's a fluidmaster fill valve), the rubber seal in the mechanism needs replacing (5 minute job-no tools required), or possibly some crud partially stopping up the line. You didn't say if it's running wide open during the fill or not, but i'm assuming it's not, and it's a very slow, small stream.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Obligatory question. Is the shutoff valve on the water line feeding the tank all the way open?


----------



## lonewolf22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, the toilet is running wide open. If i take the hose out of the overflow tube and let pour into the tank it only takes 30 seconds to fill. Lightfoot had thought is was a slow stream, but no it is full blast. More info to use: I flush, toilet bowl fills back up immediately, tank takes forever, water can be heard draining during the refill process, I pour food coloring in toilet bowl as toilet is refilling, food coloring quickly disappears as it hit the bottom of toilet and jet hole. During the whole refill process water is draining from the bowl. Not enough to where it looks like its flushing though.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Lone,
what brand of fill valve is it?


----------



## jennifergib7 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Toilet Tank Slow to Re-fill*

This is for Lightfoot:

"If it's taking 10-12 minutes to fill, (and if it's a fluidmaster fill valve), the [COLOR=blue !important]rubber seal[/COLOR] in the mechanism needs replacing (5 minute job-no tools required), or possibly some crud partially stopping up the line. You didn't say if it's running wide open during the fill or not, but i'm assuming it's not, and it's a very slow, small stream."


Could you explain to me how to replace the rubber seal in the mechanism? I think this may be my problem.

Thanks


----------

